# Game Board



## Tumbler (Apr 2, 2013)

My in-laws just purchased a new house and we are going to visit them this coming week. I wanted a fun project to do so I suggested that we make them something. The last time my wife visited her family they played a game her cousin brought. They had a lot of fun playing it so, she suggested I make my own version.

I found out there is a small saw mill about five minutes from my house. Since I had never been to one before, it gave me more reason to do this project. We ended up buying a gnarled piece of white oak that was about 5' long, about 24" at its widest point, and 1" at its thickest.

The first picture is what my wife sent me when she first played the game. It is also what I used to draw up my plans. The rest show my progress through out the project. I had just finished building my first work bench so that I could do the project. I also made my first two router jigs. One for planing the wood and the other to cut small circles. 

Before this, I had never worked with a piece of rough cut lumber or tried to preserve a live edge. Unfortunately, I was not as meticulous at checking the surface of my bench before planing the wood. So, I found out there was a dip right in the middle of it the hard way. Therefore, instead of the oak being a consistent 3/4", it ended up being 3/4" at either end and 1/2" at the middle. Needless to say, after fixing the bench top, the oak is now 1/2" thick from end to end. 

I know it isn't the most technical or complicated project that has been posted here. However, I had a great time doing it and learned quite a bit in the process. I hope everyone likes the end result.


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Well Done ! Classy use of a slab....


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Neat project, but I can't figure out the game...

Well done, hope they enjoy it!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Sonny
Looks great,nice job ,but like everybody else what is the game?


----------



## Tumbler (Apr 2, 2013)

Here are the rules as I understand them...

Objective: Deal out all playing cards evenly to all players. Each person takes turns rolling the dice to move the corresponding numbered horse one space till it gets to the end of it's row. Whoever is in possession of the playing cards that correspond with the numbered horse that wins receives the money that has been contributed to the "Pot". If multiple people have the winning cards, the pot is decided accordingly (i.e. if one person has three winning cards, they should receive 75% of the pot).

Board Description:
The largest open area is used for rolling the dice. 
The large circle is for holding coins.
The small elongated oval to the far right is for holding discarded playing cards.
The triangle shaped field of holes is for placement of the racing horses.

Required Items:
1) Game board
2) 11 - Race Horses... or dogs... or boats... or fish.. Really whatever you prefer to race with. 
3) 1 - deck of standard playing cards
4) 2 - Six sided dice
5) A far amount of local standard coin currency. Since I am in the US, we typically use quarters. The number of players will determine how many coins you will need. Alternately, the game can be played with poker chips. However, nothing beats the noise a pile of money makes when you are the winner. =)

Rules:
1) The game is best played with at least four people. However, the more players you have the more fun it will be. 

2) Place the 11 horses (numbered 2-12) in the bottom row to start. They will be placed in consecutive order from left to right, starting with the number 2 horse at the far left.

3) Immediately discard all Aces, Jokers, and Kings from the deck of cards as they are not used for play.

4) Role the dice to see who goes first or you can randomly select someone. 

5) Deal out all playing cards evenly to each player

6) Select four players to role the dice once each to determine the "Money Horses". The total of both dice determines which horse is to be select (i.e. If a total of 7 is rolled, the number 7 horse is to be selected). These need to be placed in the four holes to the far left of the board. The first horse selected with be worth one quarter. The second horse selected will be worth two quarters. The third horse - three quarters. The fourth horse - four quarters.

7) Once all money horses are selected, any player with the corresponding cards will discard them to the discard slot on the far right of the board (i.e. if the money horses are 3, 6, 9, 12; everyone will discard all 3's, 6's, 9's, and Queens). 
NOTE: All Jacks should be associated with the number 11 and all Queens with the number 12. Therefore, if the the number 11 horse finishes first, whoever has any Jacks wins. If the number 12 horse finishes first, everyone with Queens wins.

8) When all playing cards have been dealt out, they should be laid down face up.

9) Whoever was selected to go first should now roll both dice. The numbered horse that corresponds to the total of both dice should be moved forward one spot. The next person will then roll to see which horse they should move. This continues until a horse reaches the last spot at the end of its row.

10) When the total of both dice rolled equals the same number as any of the Money Horses, the player that rolled the dice will contribute the set value of that horse to the pot. After which, they will forfeit their turn.

11) Each player will take turns rolling the dice and moving the corresponding horse until one has reached the end of its row. Once this occurs, the game is over and the player(s) with the cards matching the number of the winning horse receive the money that has been contributed to the pot. In the event that multiple players have the winning cards, the pot is to be divided accordingly (i.e. if one person has three matching cards and another has one matching card, the pot is divided 75% to one player and 25% to the other.


----------



## Tumbler (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for the compliments. Hopefully as I get more projects under my belt, they will only get better.

I don't know that there is an official name to the game. I called it "Daily Double", since that is the only horse racing term I know. However, I am sure the crowd here can come up with some creative alternate names. =)

If anyone is interested in the SketchUp rendering I used for the template, let me know. I would be more than happy to share.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Neat project and pretty interesting! It must be a fun game to play.


----------



## Tumbler (Apr 2, 2013)

We had six people when we played. No one brought change so, we were limited to the $10 or so in quarters that we were able to raid from the change jar. Even then it was a lot of fun. I can only imagine what it would be like with a dozen people.


----------



## Tumbler (Apr 2, 2013)

gwizz said:


> Well Done ! Classy use of a slab....


By the way, Richard, I read a comment that you made about the use of floor varnish for durability and to preserve the natural color of the wood. I really wanted to use your advice for this project. Unfortunately, the place we went did not have any and I was very limited on time. I hope to get a hold of some down the road.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great project, Sonny.


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks great and sounds pretty fun. That is a great use for a slab of wood, I never wood of thought of it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

> That is a great use for a slab of wood, I never wood of thought of it!


Dusten, Your second use of the work "wood" (instead of "would") was clever and well played! I found that entertaining on this forum - please keep-up the puns - I LOVE EM!

Sonny, that is a very cool project! That game looks and sounds fun. For a rough-cut piece of wood - you appear to have made great use of the "slab". I "wood" love to see that game being played.

WARNING: If Oliver (Gaffboat) sees that, he will probably have his version automated!

Thanks for posting this cool and unusual creation!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice work and wood Sonny!


----------

